# Why the f*ck not? - a bad ideas only build, by Mussels!



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2020)

TL;DR: Second hand parts bonanza, forgot i needed a PSU...

Long version: Since i fixed my 2700x with a snapped pin by throwing a SATA cable in the socket, i've had a ryzen 1400 sitting around being sad pals with a GTX 980 in the closet. They needed a home.

Enter facebook, with some guy selling an MSI mobo and 16GB ram for close to half retail and i thought... why the f*ck not?(Au prices mid covid19 are meaningless to all of you, so i wont bother quoting them)



Then i thought... well shit i dont have a CASE either, so i bought one. Piss all in stock, so i settled for some coolermaster monstrosity with dual 200mm ARGB intake fans because... why the f*ck not?
Enter the Cooler Master Mastercase H500


It needs an SSD cause eww mechanical, so lets buy the cheapest nastiest one they have... because... why the f*ck not?


Get it home, assemble it... no PSU, crap i loaned my antec 750 quattro piece of crap to a friend. What else do i have... a tiny OEM ITX system that had an intel Atom you say? Why the f*ck not?

Mussels no (I DID change to a 750ti to save some fire hazard for later)




Haha, i had 24 pin and 4 pin extenders! I can do this... Oh wait i need a 6 pin PCI-E cable, this has no IGP




Mussels that thing has literally two SATA cables and the power plugs are really short, what are you...




Please Mussels, you can hear the fire sirens already... oh wait it booted fine? Why the f*ck not, i guess?


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

And why the ^%"6 not??   

Are you using it like this and setting it on fire with the WCG crunching or are you holding back for a little bit??


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2020)

phill said:


> And why the ^%"6 not??
> 
> Are you using it like this and setting it on fire with the WCG crunching or are you holding back for a little bit??



I'm gunna play VR with it, so when the PSU catches fire i'll be vomiting everywhere, blind and disoriented
(When the PSU comes back from my friend, i'll put the 980 in and use it as a VR machine until a friend wants to buy it. It's got some nice unicorn spew sales appeal)

I love the fact my phone takes motion photos that can be exported as stabilised GIFs


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 13, 2020)

That is delightfully tasteless and horrible; I'm impressed with your cavalier attitude and success.


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

I hope that the PSU doesn't catch fire !! LOL   Althought with that amount of RGB, I'm personally.... lol

VR sounds good, not got chance to get in touch with anything gaming wise half the time.  VR kit would cost me far too much lol


----------



## Sithaer (Jul 13, 2020)

I have that _'nasty'_ SSD in my system just the 120GB model since 2018 as a OS drive. _'its at 87% health according to WD's own software'_

As for the whole idea, yea why the eff not if you can find a use for it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 13, 2020)

well done mate, i love it. rbg to boot i love it more.


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 13, 2020)

sexy mustard cables

question! is that a gtx980? i thought 980 req 2x6pin for power


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> sexy mustard cables
> 
> question! is that a gtx980? i thought 980 req 2x6pin for power



750ti, too many CSGO flashbacks


----------



## Assimilator (Jul 13, 2020)

Do you have any thermal probes? Because if I were you, I'd have one in every one of those PSU-to-adapter connections.

12V @ 14A = 168W kekw. I'm impressed the damn thing even boots. You know you've gotta run a stress test on it at least once, just to see if it burns or merely shuts off. DO IT FOR SCIENCE. (Also you're in Australia which is like 90% fire so you should be used to it.) Post pics if fire happens plzkthx.

p.s. "bad ideas only" build, isn't that like every one of your builds?


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 13, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> (Also you're in Australia which is like 90% fire so you should be used to it.) Post pics if fire happens plzkthx.


Too soon bro

It's winter in Aus right now so that means it's almost cold enough to leave unopened beers in direct sunlight for _over five minute_s without boiling and exploding.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2020)

Assimilator said:


> Do you have any thermal probes? Because if I were you, I'd have one in every one of those PSU-to-adapter connections.
> 
> 12V @ 14A = 168W kekw. I'm impressed the damn thing even boots. You know you've gotta run a stress test on it at least once, just to see if it burns or merely shuts off. DO IT FOR SCIENCE. (Also you're in Australia which is like 90% fire so you should be used to it.) Post pics if fire happens plzkthx.



It ran cinebench R20 fine, dont forget its a 65W CPU and 60W GPU







Assimilator said:


> p.s. "bad ideas only" build, isn't that like every one of your builds?


Oi


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2020)

Buuuut Mussels, wheres the benchies and the overclocks?

Eh, why the F*ck not...











I know i know, i forgot the 4k benchmarks!
Proof 750ti can even display at 4k (it can!)




Animated proofs!



PS4 pro level graphics AND cinematic framerates!


----------



## phill (Jul 13, 2020)

Somethings are just bullet proof!!


----------



## Frick (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm dissapointed you _bought_ the case and the ssd, instead of assembling them from sticks and random bits of usb drives. Dissapointed.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2020)

Frick said:


> I'm dissapointed you _bought_ the case and the ssd, instead of assembling them from sticks and random bits of usb drives. Dissapointed.



I COULD have used the rusty ass case in the garage, but i figured the RGB would let it run 4K stable


----------



## steen (Jul 13, 2020)

So you didn't get around to resolder the 2700x pin? Testament to GM107 efficiency & Liteon OEM PSU robustness. I thought I went ghetto, reusing CM N300 cases full of sickleflow LED fans for the kids "new" 2700x systems. If they saw this, they'd be envious...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2020)

steen said:


> So you didn't get around to resolder the 2700x pin? Testament to GM107 efficiency & Liteon OEM PSU robustness. I thought I went ghetto, reusing CM N300 cases full of sickleflow LED fans for the kids "new" 2700x systems. If they saw this, they'd be envious...



I've already had offers to buy this system, even without a real PSU installed... people really do go nuts for the ARGB fans


----------



## milewski1015 (Jul 13, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Mussels no (I DID change to a 750ti to save some fire hazard for later)


All I could think of (excuse my awful paint editing skills):


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 13, 2020)

Frick said:


> I'm dissapointed you _bought_ the case and the ssd, instead of assembling them from sticks and random bits of usb drives. Dissapointed.



He could have AT LEAST enlisted @CAPSLOCKSTUCK to have made him one out of quality toothpicks or something.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 14, 2020)

this build is a disgrace, I like it


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 14, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> this build is a disgrace, I like it


Also said as: "Thanks, I hate it!"


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2020)

Cant wait for my antique antec PSU to come back, so i can throw the 980 in there


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 14, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Also said as: "Thanks, I hate it!"


More like, "Gross, I love it!"


----------



## Syrensilly (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm stuck between horrified and impressed..... I'm happy to at least have seen a surge suppressor in all this madness.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Cant wait for my antique antec PSU to come back, so i can throw the 980 in there


I've got a BestTec we can throw in there to make it worse. Small overclock on a FX-6200 didn't do it in yet.


----------



## Flanker (Jul 15, 2020)

When something is so bad to the point it becomes awesome


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 15, 2020)

Flanker said:


> When something is so bad to the point it becomes awesome


Ohhh, so it's like drinking yourself sober. They say everything in life moves in cycles. So it's a matter of if you're closer to worst end, it's quicker to keep going in the same direction than to double back. Double-down is the wise-man's checkers.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 15, 2020)

You need to go all peanutbutter thermal paste and then it'll at least smell interesting when it catches fire.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> You need to go all peanutbutter thermal paste and then it'll at least smell interesting when it catches fire.


I.. i can do that. I have the hardware.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2020)

Nah, i'm too lazy to take the PB out and put MX-4 back in later


Do it toothy. DO it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 15, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I.. i can do that. I have the hardware.



Toothless no!


----------



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Toothless no!


I should say I _had_ the hardware. This just uh, happened.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats not even plugged into anything, even more impressive!


----------



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Thats not even plugged into anything, even more impressive!


It was sitting on a FX-6200 and GT7800 when I jumped the power and heard some sizzling. There was some instant burning in there and now I really want to see hard far it'll burn (with nothing attached of course)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2020)

Do it, this IS The bad ideas build thread.

Just like... put it on a strip of carpet over a bucket of water, and keep your feet in the water or something?


----------



## Toothless (Jul 15, 2020)

I'll need to grab an extension cable but I do have a full garage to play in.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 15, 2020)

It's a time bomb only time will tell.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 15, 2020)

skellattarr said:


> It's a time bomb only time will tell.



I hope there's no shrapenel.

I mean there shouldn't be, but is that his old raidmax psu?

Yeah wear body armor.


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2020)

I guess he died trying?


----------



## Mr McC (Jul 16, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I guess he died trying?



We can only hope not, an outcome I would also desire for your good self, stay safe.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 16, 2020)

That Mussels is some very well done shit fuckery right there me old boy well done


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2020)

Tuned in the OC properly, 3.85GHz at 1.35v

Not bad at all for a 'crappy' first gen ryzen, scores around 1900 in Cinebench R20


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Cant wait for my antique antec PSU to come back, so i can throw the 980 in there


That'll be a sight to see!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Tuned in the OC properly, 3.85GHz at 1.35v
> 
> Not bad at all for a 'crappy' first gen ryzen, scores around 1900 in Cinebench R20


You do know that at 1.375v-1.4v it'll do an all core of 4ghz, right? And without creating too much heat...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I.. i can do that. I have the hardware.





Mussels said:


> Do it toothy. DO it.


I have to agree, do it! Take pictures/video! This is the perfect thread for it!!

EDIT; @Mussels Why do I have three individual posts instead of them being auto-merged as usual? Forum glitch??


----------



## Syrensilly (Jul 16, 2020)

I found an actual fire hazard PC yesterday...in my living room! Thought I'd share the fun lol








						My son's pc suddenly let all the smoke out!
					

I hope I have the right spot, I couldn't find a real PC fails type place for threads in the forums.  My son's build is actually an old case we had lying around, and we tossed in my fiance's old parts (I5 and ddr3 is about all I know on it.) Yesterday I was sitting on the living room floor...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You do know that at 1.375v-1.4v it'll do an all core of 4ghz, right? And without creating too much heat...



Nah she's not stable, i can post and hit windows upto 4.1GHz but even at 1.4V+, on three mobos so far she just black screen crashes under all core load.

1.35v works for 3.85, even 1.45V wont get higher than that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Nah she's not stable, i can post and hit windows upto 4.1GHz but even at 1.4V+, on three mobos so far she just black screen crashes under all core load.
> 
> 1.35v works for 3.85, even 1.45V wont get higher than that


Oh damn. Down side of silicon lottery...


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh damn. Down side of silicon lottery...



Or that PSU...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Or that PSU...



nah, that CPU was in my 2700x rig for a long time and had the same limits there


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2020)

Updates!

I got the antec PSU back from a friend, it was rattly! Lets remove the sticker and put some lubricant in there...




Oh. well lets try anyway, because thats the point of this thread




Well, f*ck.
At this point i went to buy an 80mm fan for the PSU off facebook marketplace, but ended up with an entire haul of shit for just $20

Five Thermaltake RGB fans (missing some needed cables for their shitty controllers), DDR3 ram, GTX 780?!? two 80mm xigmatek fans and a xigmatek 115x cooler





Swapped the fan over, PSU success! needs to be externally powered since the internal header cant run this fan at idle for some reason, so i switched to the facebook special





I spent 15 minutes jamming all that spaghetti in, wedging the PSU cover over the top and hearing a goddamn rattle. Ripped the ENTIRE THING APART AGAIN





Mother. F*cking. Dust. Bunnies. Oh and bits of plastic. And some bark. Y'know, why the f*ck not?




Put liquid metal on the GPU (you're catching on to my bad ideas now, aren't you?) and got some nice load temps (64C, hard to read sorry)




And of course the obligatory wall power reading, being power hungry older gen hardware... honestly not too bad. With Vsync on, it'd be a lot less.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> even 1.45V wont get higher than that


I must have lucked out then.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2020)

all that fuckery, ended up with one beast of a system


----------



## Fleetwire (Jul 20, 2020)

RGB alone would make me consider any system a disgrace but this, this is art

closed front panel aaaagh


----------



## Chrispy_ (Jul 20, 2020)

Fleetwire said:


> RGB alone would make me consider any system a disgrace but this, this is art
> 
> closed front panel aaaagh


Indeed. Satire is art


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2020)

Oh dont worry it came WITH a mesh front panel... but i swapped it


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 21, 2020)

phill said:


> And why the ^%"6 not??
> 
> Are you using it like this and setting it on fire with the WCG crunching or are you holding back for a little bit??


I’m late to this, but that is the funniest build story I have seen!!     Nice to see such dedication to the “because I can” build!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2020)

i've had 4 local people ask to buy the system and a 5th (my dad) wanting the same case and more RGB fans for his


I cant help but feel this is the best/worst system i've ever made


----------



## Fleetwire (Jul 21, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Oh dont worry it came WITH a mesh front panel... but i swapped it


the horror


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2020)

Mussels said:


> i've had 4 local people ask to buy the system and a 5th (my dad) wanting the same case and more RGB fans for his
> 
> 
> I cant help but feel this is the best/worst system i've ever made


Such thread is full of awesome.  I love it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 21, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Oh dont worry it came WITH a mesh front panel... but i swapped it


Oh my... Swap it back!


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh my... Swap it back!



Don't tell him what to do!

Mussels, I demand a video of yourself somehow burning your house down as a result of this, and screaming "FREEDOM!"

Oops, I just told you what to do.  Sorry.  Be free, freeloader.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> i've had 4 local people ask to buy the system and a 5th (my dad) wanting the same case and more RGB fans for his
> 
> 
> I cant help but feel this is the best/worst system i've ever made


Ahaha, when I was doing builds for people, some of those people REALLY tempted me to give them something like this, just because it's basically what they asked for and they didn't like me explaining why it might not be what they want in the end.

But no... I had to be nice and talk them down from it. I'm not strong like you... I can't build on that level. I can think of one person in particular who would definitely buy this off of you if I offered it to him. I will never do another build for him again. Though if I do, maybe we can work something out... with your skills and all. I never would've thought to swap-out the mesh. You're a revolutionary among mollusks.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2020)

Next bad idea: LAP THAT BITCH

I used half the clamshell packaging to make it a ton easier to do





Lapped, installed, f*ck i'm out of thermal paste... used the dregs of a years old tube i found until new stuff arrives in the mail




Oh and OF COURSE A PIN SNAPPED OFF AND STAYED IN THE SOCKET

(its not as dirty as it looks, that was dust/debris from the sanding)


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

You're really not having much luck with this are you @Mussels ?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Oh and OF COURSE A PIN SNAPPED OFF AND STAYED IN THE SOCKET


man you have special perk for this!
i've used only socketed cpus since my very first pc in 486 era and i had cpus pulled out of the socket together with cooler, had bend pins on cpu but never had pin snapped off.
this is master lvl 999+


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 22, 2020)

Is it because of the stock cooler being pita to remove or what?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2020)

The CPU works just fine leaving the pin where it is, and i have no idea why it snapped off - i ran cinebench to warm the paste up etc and had no issues... until i flipped it over and realised
I've taken to putting printed labels in the cases warning me to not remove the damn CPU's

When my new paste arrives i'ma actually do some temp testing, and probably lap my 3700x as well (keeping all its pins i hope)

Using half the clamshell casing for the CPU made this so much easier/safer for the pins


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2020)

next time try to add some cotton (or some packing foam) on the bottom of the shell and then place cpu in it. this should prevent dust from sanding to go between pins and save you some time for cleaning.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2020)

The only thing i can think of is i got liquid metal next to the socket once on a previous mobo, both the 2700x and 1400 were used in that board. maybe some LM weakened the pins?


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 22, 2020)

> Gallium attacks most other metals by diffusing into the metal lattice. For example, it diffuses into the grain boundaries of aluminium-zinc alloys[8] and steel,[9] making them very brittle.











						Gallium - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jul 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I COULD have used the rusty ass case in the garage, but i figured the RGB would let it run 4K stable



I can attest my new RGB fans caused my framerates to jump 10%


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> The only thing i can think of is i got liquid metal next to the socket once on a previous mobo, both the 2700x and 1400 were used in that board. maybe some LM weakened the pins?


Entirely possible.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2020)

Got a GTX 780 3GB, so of course its going in this build cause its dead.

You all know what that means riiiight? WORLDS WORST OVEN BAKING TIME

Tin foil? no way, thats for conspiracy nutters - we use good for the environment baking paper here!
For worst results, use a dirty oven. Cleaning is a good thing, and does not belong here.






Rip these suckers off with pliers, they ruin the taste of the burned cheese on the baking tray. Dont keep track of which way they were facing either, you want to guess when you reattach them later.






This image is upside down because i hate you.





Slap it in for 20? minutes at Hot? (centigrade only you american heathens)







Sit down and enjoy a hot beverage with BISCUITS, NOT COOKIES in your personalised  XL TPU mug and wait!





STAY TUNED FOR THE RESULT!


----------



## phill (Jul 27, 2020)

If only I could leave two reactions for this post!!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2020)

RGB strip added (mobo only supports red LED, perfect!)






Bios: Updated!





Card: still fucked





Code 43 bitches, she's a source of spare parts now


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Code 43 bitches, she's a source of spare parts now


Not all is lost. You might have not mentioned it, or you might have missed a step in your oven-reflow attempt. Did you use solder flux under the gpu itself? If not, the oven process will have not had a fair chance to work. You see, flux getting in under the gpu between it and the board will cause the solder to "ball up" and reconnect with all of contacts of each pad. Without solder all you did was remelt the solder which only has a mild chance of reconnection. The flux is an important key step in the process of any reflow job. So if you didn't use flux, get yourself some rosin flux fluid in an injector bottle and be generous with it's application(too much flux will hurt nothing and is easily cleaned off).


			Amazon.com
		

I use stuff like this on every reflow job I do and it rarely fails! That card is posting and mostly working. This indicates that the solder balls between the gpu and the board might have one or two minor faults that would very likely be resolved with the use of flux and another reheat cycle.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not all is lost. You might have not mentioned it, or you might have missed a step in your oven-reflow attempt. Did you use solder flux under the gpu itself? If not, the oven process will have not had a fair chance to work. You see, flux getting in under the gpu between it and the board will cause the solder to "ball up" and reconnect with all of contacts of each pad. Without solder all you did was remelt the solder which only has a mild chance of reconnection. The flux is an important key step in the process of any reflow job. So if you didn't use flux, get yourself some rosin flux fluid in an injector bottle and be generous with it's application(too much flux will hurt nothing and is easily cleaned off).
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> ...




fascinating, no i dont have any solder flux... i'll look into this for next time


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2020)

Mussels said:


> fascinating, no i dont have any solder flux... i'll look into this for next time


It's a GTX780, it's older, but worth the effort to attempt restoring.
BTW, forgot you were down under and found something similar on Amazon Au;




__





						CS-FLUX reballing Low viscosity Halogen-free liquid flux for BGA component rework reflow 10g Ideal for VGA GPU repairs : Amazon.com.au: Home Improvement
					

CS-FLUX reballing Low viscosity Halogen-free liquid flux for BGA component rework reflow 10g Ideal for VGA GPU repairs : Amazon.com.au: Home Improvement



					www.amazon.com.au
				



Still a reasonable price, and it's specifically aimed at reflow/reball work.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's a GTX780, it's older, but worth the effort to attempt restoring.
> BTW, forgot you were down under and found something similar on Amazon Au;
> 
> 
> ...



$22Au shipped, ordered to give it a shot. When it arrives i bet i'll forget what it was for.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2020)

Mussels said:


> $22Au shipped, ordered to give it a shot. When it arrives i bet i'll forget what it was for.


Just ask us, we'll remind you!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2020)

If it works, a ~$20 investment for a GTX 780 aint a bad trade.

If it doesnt, i get to burn more old cheese in the oven


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2020)

Mussels said:


> If it works, a ~$20 investment for a GTX 780 aint a bad trade.
> 
> If it doesnt, i get to burn more old cheese in the oven


My prediction, and I'm being deliberately optimistic, is that it is more likely to work than not. The reasoning behind that is simple, the card is posting, booting into Windows and therefore can do 2D/desktop work. If it doesn't work on the first application, try a second and third time. It can take the flux a few heating cycles to work it's way to the center of the GPU BGA.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2020)

This thread inspired me to do something dumb for my main PC

Mainly, connect the ARGB controller the coolermaster case came with to my corsair lighting.

4 -1 (3 pin with a blank) at one end, i-cue 3 pin extension at the other and bad soldering in the middle









Now i can click my reset button and control my corsair devices, no software needed!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2020)

This bad idea just let me link a bunch of software together as well

Asus aura sync -> Asus aura connect -> razer synapse 3

So now when i play killing floor 2,ALL my RGB goes nuts for the game lighting


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> This bad idea just let me link a bunch of software together as well
> 
> Asus aura sync -> Asus aura connect -> razer synapse 3
> 
> So now when i play killing floor 2,ALL my RGB goes nuts for the game lighting


Where’s the video GIF? I want to see it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2020)

couldnt upload directly


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> couldnt upload directly



Like playing a game in a rave


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> $22Au shipped, ordered to give it a shot. When it arrives i bet i'll forget what it was for.


Giving you a reminder, if it's arrived...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> couldnt upload directly


Yeah, that is a bit wonky isn't it? LOL!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2020)

i then totally and utterly removed ALL that software because as cool as it looked a 5% performance loss wasnt worth it. I like the way synapse can do it over the wifi with just network traffic, without smashing my damn CPU. (asus/icue dropped a 5250 cinebench score to 4900!)


Oh yeah that stuff has arrived, remind me how to use it and i'll give it a shot

wait i forgot which thread it was, slapped that shit everywhere and shes in the oven


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> because as cool as it looked a 5% performance loss wasnt worth it


Have to agree, not worth the hit to performance.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Oh yeah that stuff has arrived, remind me how to use it and i'll give it a shot


Really very simple, just inject it into the small space between the GPU wafer and the PCB of the card. Inject at an angle so the fluid can have gravity help it seep through. Once you see it coming out the other side, evenly, you're ready for the heating cycle. Same temp as before, no longer than 7 minutes.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2020)

Uhhh so i didnt wait for instructions, poured the shit everywhere and hoped for the best






It looked fine coming out






i used my keyboard brush to remove any stubborn transistor thingys and thermal paste





Booted "fine" 






Now doing 3D testing! stay tuned!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2020)

Ooooookay, after a few artifacty crashes at 2D it settled in and gave me colour and works fine now













I should probably put thermal paste on there now, it might help (65C max, i guess the crap leftover on the heatsink was enough)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Uhhh so i didnt wait for instructions, poured the shit everywhere and hoped for the best


Oh my, that stuff isn't as liquid as the stuff I use... but...


Mussels said:


> It looked fine coming out


..it looks like it soaked in ok.


Mussels said:


> *I should probably put thermal paste on there now*, it might help (65C max, i guess the crap leftover on the heatsink was enough)


Um, hell yes? LOL! Seems like a win though. 
Valley or Superposition it, in a Window not full screen, for 60mins to see if it stays stable... AFTER you put some TIM on...  

Gut feeling though, looks like you middled it!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2020)

yeah i made it up as i went along but she seems solid now, can go in the scrap parts PC for sale


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> can go in the scrap parts PC for sale


You're not going to keep it? Shame. But hey, now you know how to do a reflow!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2020)

Right... so it wont work as a primary GPU (code 43) but if its the SECONDARY (IGP set as primary) it works fine?

how odd


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Right... so it wont work as a primary GPU (code 43) but if its the SECONDARY (IGP set as primary) it works fine?
> 
> how odd


You're still getting the code 43 error?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're still getting the code 43 error?



When the GPU is installed but i'm booting off the IGP as the primary, i can switch to the 780 and it works fine.

However if the 780 is the primary GPU in any system, its code 43. It's rather strange.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2020)

Mussels said:


> When the GPU is installed but i'm booting off the IGP as the primary, i can switch to the 780 and it works fine.
> 
> However if the 780 is the primary GPU in any system, its code 43. It's rather strange.


Interesting. That was the original error you were having wasn't it?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Interesting. That was the original error you were having wasn't it?



at first it would seem working and black screen on 3D, then i got errors loading games, then i got code 43.
I'm trying a BIOS flash, but i get subsystem ID mismatch on all the ones i've found (windforce 780OC) - and the giga utility to flash the BIOSes doesnt load


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> at first it would seem working and black screen on 3D, then i got errors loading games, then i got code 43.
> I'm trying a BIOS flash, but i get subsystem ID mismatch on all the ones i've found (windforce 780OC) - and the giga utility to flash the BIOSes doesnt load


Damn, I thought reflowing it would help.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 4, 2020)

The flux probably didn’t make it all the way into middle BGA contacts of the GPU.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The flux probably didn’t make it all the way into middle BGA contacts of the GPU.


I was thinking that after looking at the pictures of it being applied. I looks like there might have been air pocket trapped under the die.

@Mussels
Feel like one more go in the oven? If so, clean the board off completely with 90%+ IPA and then apply the flux, generously, on just two ajoining sides of the GPU die. This will allow the flux to "soak" in under the die as the heat melts it. It's important to keep the board perfectly flat though. What do you have to loose really...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2020)

i'll give it another shot when i'm bored, sure


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 4, 2020)

We'll be all looking forwards to the results of such silliness @Mussels


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> We'll be all looking forwards to the results of such silliness @Mussels


Not silliness. Reflowing does work. It's a service I provide to clients and it works much more often than it doesn't. I've permemanantly revived XB360's, PS3's and the infamous NVidia laptop GPU's. The key is understanding the problem, using the proper tools & supplies, using the right methods and having patience.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2020)

the silliness is my total lack of concern for doing the job properly the first time.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> the silliness is my total lack of concern for doing the job properly the first time.


Would I be mistaken expecting the same lack of concern on the second and third attempts?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Would I be mistaken expecting the same lack of concern on the second and third attempts?



the less i care, the more entertaining it gets.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 4, 2020)

Mussels said:


> the less i care, the more entertaining it gets.


Exactly!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 4, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not silliness. Reflowing does work. It's a service I provide to clients and it works much more often than it doesn't. I've permemanantly revived XB360's, PS3's and the infamous NVidia laptop GPU's. The key is understanding the problem, using the proper tools & supplies, using the right methods and having patience.


I wasn't casting aspersions about reflowing in general, just Mussel's efforts with it, as I know reflowing stuff is a great way to fix it if you can.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2020)

Okay i have a really bad idea for this, what temp would a GPU need to be for the reflow?


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 7, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Okay i have a really bad idea for this, what temp would a GPU need to be for the reflow?


It's over 200c I believe so I don't think it's going to work sadly


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 7, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Okay i have a really bad idea for this, what temp would a GPU need to be for the reflow?


Don’t know if this helps:
The temperature of reflow zone will pass melting temperature during this zone with solder paste melted to liquid. During this phase, the temperature of 183℃ above should be maintained for 60 to 90 seconds. Either too short time or too long time possibly causes quality issues of soldering. Thus, it’s extremely essential to control the time span at the temperature of 220±10℃. Normally, the time should be controlled within the range from 10 to 20 seconds.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2020)

Oh, i just have a really bad idea i'll try before the rain hits. dont mind me.


This idea is VERY likely to kill the card, should be fun


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 7, 2020)

So long as there's an amazing video, we'll be happy


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2020)

How about a nice GIF? i lacked enough hands


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 7, 2020)

That's definitely good enough for me


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 7, 2020)

Mussels said:


> How about a nice GIF? i lacked enough hands


Is the fire for effect? SO what about the card?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Is the fire for effect? SO what about the card?



oh no it genuinely caught on fire

i washed it for a bit with some dishes, and now its drying off.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 7, 2020)

This thread is getting pretty hot.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2020)

I got it on fire but then it started raining 







Blutack LOVES the heat, mmmm toasty





and of course it needed a cleanup after all that action (if the vids not working give it time to process)


----------



## phill (Aug 7, 2020)

I love this thread!!    I shouldn't but I do....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I got it on fire but then it started raining
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, um, does it still work?(he asks expecting the answer "no")


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> So, um, does it still work?(he asks expecting the answer "no")


Regardless, the best thread I read this week, Ty mussels.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2020)

well: no, it posts but still errors out in windows.

i'll use more fire tomorrow if the rain lets up.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2020)

Mussels said:


> well: no, it posts but still errors out in windows.
> 
> i'll use more fire tomorrow if the rain lets up.


Damn!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2020)

i plan to cover the GPU in isopropyl alcohol and just set it on fire.

Either i fix it, or it gets a viking funeral. This this is either a Phoenix or its Phucked.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 7, 2020)

Mussels said:


> i plan to cover the GPU in isopropyl alcohol and just set it on fire.
> 
> Either i fix it, or it gets a viking funeral. This this is either a Phoenix or its Phucked.


How about DIY napalm? Gasoline + styrofoam gives you that. Should burn hotter and longer than IPA. I doubt IPA will burn long enough to melt any solder.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 7, 2020)

Damn it Mussels, you're giving the _full firehazard build_ a whole new meaning here!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2020)

Selaya said:


> Damn it Mussels, you're giving the _full firehazard build_ a whole new meaning here!


Exactly! Here a few of us are trying in earnest to help him fix a card that mostly works and he's taking the mickey and setting it on fire!! I think he wants to live up to the name of the thread...

BTW, Welcome to TPU!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 7, 2020)

This thread is a good example of the phrase "what is worth doing is worth overdoing".


----------



## Valantar (Aug 7, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> This thread is a good example of the phrase "what is worth doing is worth overdoing".


With that in mind: thermite?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2020)

Valantar said:


> With that in mind: thermite?


That might be too much... He wants to set it on fire, not completely obliterate it.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 7, 2020)

This thread is simply awesome. I have to stay tuned.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 7, 2020)

Well, I wanna see the video of the PSU blowing up inside the case.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That might be too much... He wants to set it on fire, not completely obliterate it.


Taking an easygoing and considered approach does not seem to be quite par for the course here. Also, with you advocating the sensible approach and @Mussels going for *KILL IT WITH FIRE*, I thought I could represent a sort of counterpoint to you to make his approach seem more like a sensible middle ground


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 7, 2020)

Fingers crossed


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 7, 2020)

Has anybody suggested converting from SATA to IDE and then back to SATA?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 7, 2020)

hellrazor said:


> Has anybody suggested converting from SATA to IDE and then back to SATA?


Has to be plugged into the DVI port of the card when it's on fire.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 7, 2020)

Also, why on earth does this build have a matched dual channel memory kit? That doesn't fit at all. One should be replaced with a SODIMM in one of those weird adapter boards.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2020)

Ummm its corsair LPX memory on ryzen, thats a bad enough idea on its own



DeathtoGnomes said:


> Well, I wanna see the video of the PSU blowing up inside the case.



the original psu electrocuted me and cut power to the house, that part was not recorded unfortunately


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 8, 2020)

Mussels said:


> cut power to the house, that part was not recorded unfortunately


The circuit breaker the psu is on didn’t trip?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The circuit breaker the psu is on didn’t trip?



nah it wanted me dead, but it was a shitty PSU so it didnt succeed


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 8, 2020)

Mussels said:


> i'll use more fire tomorrow if the rain lets up.


I keeping reading that as “I’ll use more fire _power _tomorrow.”


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 8, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Also, why on earth does this build have a matched dual channel memory kit? That doesn't fit at all. One should be replaced with a SODIMM in one of those weird adapter boards.





I have been wanting to buy one for this. As now the only memories I have is sodimms moving to a laptop.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 8, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I keeping reading that as “I’ll use more fire _power _tomorrow.”


i have to admit, I was thinking the same thing, just add more gunpowder....


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 29, 2020)

im sad now this thread just stopped


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2020)

Isaac` said:


> im sad now this thread just stopped



Well i set the GPU on fire, and then moved my 2700x build into that case. I ran out of old hardware to abuse


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 29, 2020)

that msi 1080 is a good candidate
after you get your 3080


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> that msi 1080 is a good candidate
> after you get your 3080



Oh its going in 'this' build, watercooled 1080 with a 2700x with ghetto pins sounds perfect for VR usage


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm totally doing a rebuild of this hardware again, and going to throw in a really dumb idea for where to mount the CPU radiator... look forward to it!


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 18, 2020)

Mussels said:


> and going to throw in a really dumb idea for where to mount the CPU radiator... look forward to it!



In a garbage can full of water?

Wait, that might actually work...


----------



## Hattu (Nov 18, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I got it on fire but then it started raining
> 
> 
> and of course it needed a cleanup after all that action




LOL. Reminds me of my old work. After a while, between year and five usually, we removed old trams motors thyristor blocks. They were dusty as heck. 

Easiest way to clean them? If our industrial washing machine was free and had just replaced and clean liquids we just put them in there and pressed start button. 6 minutes and 80C. 


Then we used hot water and hose to rinse away any residues. After that we put them in owen. 6h and 60C.   

Washing machine:





Some sexyass hose job...





Dusty parts...





And sorry, nothing else to contribute.   Awesome thread!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> In a garbage can full of water?
> 
> Wait, that might actually work...


You'd need a water pump to circulate the water, but yeah that would likely work really well.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2020)

Prepare yourselves, you know this is gunna hurt

200MM fans on a 280mm AIO (so, 140mm fan mounts)


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 18, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Prepare yourselves, you know this is gunna hurt
> 
> 200MM fans on a 280mm AIO (so, 140mm fan mounts)



So, what happened? How did it go?


----------



## Valantar (Nov 18, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Prepare yourselves, you know this is gunna hurt
> 
> 200MM fans on a 280mm AIO (so, 140mm fan mounts)
> View attachment 176117View attachment 176118


Gotta love how more than 1/3 of the active blade area of those fans is in front of a flat piece of sheet metal. Wonderful design there! Btw, it would be really interesting to measure the airflow difference in various spots behind the rad, given how nearly the whole width of the rad is obstructed by the hubs


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

It needs some sucking power on the other side of the rad. Maybe a bunch of 80mm on the other side?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2020)

Toothless said:


> It needs some sucking power on the other side of the rad. Maybe a bunch of 80mm on the other side?


Why not use 120's?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why not use 120's?


Would defeat the point of the thread


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 18, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why not use 120's?



nah, he needs to use usb plug in personal fans.


----------



## Toothless (Nov 18, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> nah, he needs to use usb plug in personal fans.


I got two of thems but I think shipping would be too much


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2020)

I had 2x140mm RGB to use as pull fans, but the AIO on my main system hose was too short for front mounting without a push-pull config of quad 140mm

Hilariously this is working great, 2700x on stock (which always ran hot) seeing about 75-80C in cinebench


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 19, 2020)

I feel like you need to put in a solid spacer to get the most out of those fans, so that 100% of the air actually goes through the radiator and also make this whole thing even more janky


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2020)

As much as its a TERRIBLE design choice the amazing part is the system is silent, cool enough, and amazingly fast.

Wait til i get a new GPU and throw the watercooled 1080 into that rig, and add even more RGB and hoses.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 19, 2020)

I've given this thought before, *a liquid mercury cooled cpu/system*. The fins would need to be wider as mercury doesn't flow between thin vents (or maybe it would if heated enough?) aside from being toxic and a conductor that would immediately fry any component it leaked on, would this work? Would the heat transfer process work better with a fluid metal given the thermal conductance of the material? It would never evaporate or clog, once contained properly it should be safe?

I once knew someone who had collected almost enough to do it but never did because of the toxicity and ludicrous conductivity, if accidentally leaked it would short any contacts it touched and touching it with bare skin is bad for your health. It might actually be possible with todays no drip systems, anyone care to test?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 19, 2020)

I have a suggestion for a_ high flow_ water pump....


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

We use something similar at work, possibly bigger but that would cool a few PCs down right with a decent flow...  Might blow them in half but what is a little overkill eh?


----------



## TheKingGamerBr (Nov 19, 2020)

Toothless said:


> It needs some sucking power on the other side of the rad. Maybe a bunch of 80mm on the other side?



Why not a bunch of 40mm?

Like....a lot of them


----------



## Toothless (Nov 19, 2020)

TheKingGamerBr said:


> Why not a bunch of 40mm?
> 
> Like....a lot of them


Case made of fans comes to mind.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2020)

because that implies buying something i'm confident would HELP this system

its a frankenstein of leftover parts, designed to be as powerful as possible with a random assortment of pieces


----------



## Toothless (Nov 22, 2020)

I forbid my G3258 to not get enough airflow.







Or to be scared of the dark. @Mussels take note sir.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2020)

you need one red, one green, one blue, and one black fan for the full experience.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 22, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I forbid my G3258 to not get enough airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the passively cooled graphics card?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 22, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Where's the passively cooled graphics card?


In my Hassy system for display output. Too many fans and no space for gpu also.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 23, 2020)

Toothless said:


> I forbid my G3258 to not get enough airflow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't that CPU consume like 50W when overclocked?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 23, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Doesn't that CPU consume like 50W when overclocked?


45w @1.2v 4ghz. I think I've got 60w on 4.7 and 1.35v but I gotta switch coolers for that.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 24, 2020)

I had mine delidded back in the day. And no, there wasn't any benefits but just because I could.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2021)

Just an update to say this terrible system is working really reliably

the snapped off CPU pins and 200mm fans for a 140mm rad don't seem to bother it at all - it's ironically been used for more educational video calls for my kid than anything else


----------



## BackwoodsBob (Feb 25, 2021)

The inside of your case looks like the trunk of a 65 Pontiac or the "6 dead body trunk". It's empty looking. I bet the ARGB makes it run 20C cooler by itself.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2021)

This system is now a bitcoin farm, mining etherium 

For extra nopes, it's running sata->molex->PCI-E power cable adaptors for the 1080


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2021)

Added some top exhausts, lowered GPU temps by 4C


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 25, 2021)

BackwoodsBob said:


> The inside of your case looks like the trunk of a 65 Pontiac or the "6 dead body trunk". It's empty looking. I bet the ARGB makes it run 20C cooler by itself.


I had a 65 Pontiac Grand Prix in the early 70's. The trunk was large but not as big as the one in my 75 Cadillac Coupe Deville. Variable rate coil rear coil springs and air shocks made it the ultimate vehicle for moving large amounts of forbidden goods at the time. Another lifetime ago...


----------



## Nuckles56 (Feb 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> This system is now a bitcoin farm, mining etherium
> 
> For extra nopes, it's running sata->molex->PCI-E power cable adaptors for the 1080


You really do love to live dangerously... How's the yields on your 10 series cards?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> For extra nopes, it's running sata->molex->PCI-E power cable adaptors for the 1080









Mussels said:


> Added some top exhausts, lowered GPU temps by 4C
> View attachment 189900
> View attachment 189901



I thought you said you wouldn't do anything that would HELP the system???


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> View attachment 189904
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said you wouldn't do anything that would HELP the system???


well i didnt add INTAKES so i think its sucking cold air in via the slot covers


----------



## aa1996s (Jun 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'm gunna play VR with it, so when the PSU catches fire i'll be vomiting everywhere, blind and disoriented
> (When the PSU comes back from my friend, i'll put the 980 in and use it as a VR machine until a friend wants to buy it. It's got some nice unicorn spew sales appeal)
> 
> I love the fact my phone takes motion photos that can be exported as stabilised GIFs
> ...


that is  a nice pc , i dont use VR


----------



## freeagent (Jun 11, 2021)

The awesomeness is this thread is truly a sight to behold. Extra nopes are extra laughs for sure


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 11, 2021)

not enough RBG you will not beable to see it in the dark from 2 miles away  . good looking rigg bud.


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Jul 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Prepare yourselves, you know this is gunna hurt
> 
> 200MM fans on a 280mm AIO (so, 140mm fan mounts)
> View attachment 176117



I really want to do something like this inside of a case
I wonder if I can pull this off on the back off a case too where either two 140mm or 120 mm fans sit.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I really want to do something like this inside of a case
> I wonder if I can pull this off on the back off a case too where either two 140mm or 120 mm fans sit.


You can do anything you want to!
Doesn't mean it'll work well, but it CAN be done!

This dumbass build is actually cleaned up a little these days, and mines for me 24/7 while being how my son does his remote education during our Covid lockdowns

You can even get a vague idea of what i really look like, in my reflection here (bright daylight, best shot i could take)
That regular RGB fan set to plain white (as well as the board lighting) at the BIOS really helps make it easier to see the all-black cooler and GPU when the suns not murdering the quality


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2021)

Nice. I'm firmly in your camp Mussels.
Second hand 2600x
Second hand Asus b450 board
Ram from cex
Cx750m second hand
Paid 30 for my aero cool case
190 second hand for 980ti
And both the 2.5" SSD and 4tb HDD from cex
Second hand for the win


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi,
Something is wrong here looks  not bad lol


----------



## freeagent (Jul 26, 2021)

That stache is awesome. I for sure thought there would be a mullet too, not gonna lie I am disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2021)

Nice thread.
Also for reflow, I use a lump of copper, stick it in the oven till it's  hot, place it on top of GPU till it's cold.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Nice. I'm firmly in your camp Mussels.
> Second hand 2600x
> Second hand Asus b450 board
> Ram from cex
> ...


Front?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Front?


hang on. its got a weird rubbery feel to it, so dust sticks to it like shit to a blanket.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> hang on. its got a weird rubbery feel to it, so dust sticks to it like shit to a blanket.View attachment 209964


Ah, this one! Ok cool. About that "sticky surface" thing: Furniture polish. A good lemon scented wood oil will do wonder for it. Apply it, let it sit for a minute then wipe it off.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, this one! Ok cool. About that "sticky surface" thing: Furniture polish. A good lemon scented wood oil will do wonder for it. Apply it, let it sit for a minute then wipe it off.



Its not bad the case, i like the flat mount board. I'll try the furniture polish


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Its not bad the case, i like the flat mount board. I'll try the furniture polish


BTW, what case is that?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> BTW, what case is that?


Aerocool DS
https://aerocool.io/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/DS-CUBE-EOL-min.pdf

Can fit a 240/80 rad on top, 140/200 front and 140 rear


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That stache is awesome. I for sure thought there would be a mullet too, not gonna lie I am disappointed.


theres a beard, its just hiding


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 27, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I COULD have used the rusty ass case in the garage, but i figured the RGB would let it run 4K stable


This is so true! I've telling everyone that RGB improves overall performance and stability, but all these Plebs are deaf to the ultimate truth!  Now, I feel validated that a mod is resonating this truth!

Oh yeah, the airflow in the case is just awesome, having 2x biga$$ 200mm fans up in front help a lot with that. That they're RGB would only improve airflow by leaps and bounds.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 27, 2021)

Mussels said:


> theres a beard, its just hiding


Don't mind me, I am 43 and I still have a couple of bald spots on my cheeks, and I recently just started having to shave every 3 days. Boo.

And who didn't have a mullet, they were awesome.



So is your rig btw. And that tank too is pretty awesome.. Smoke and BBs?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Ok how about my Current Specs with a Sapphire 6900 XT(X) Toxic/Nitro?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 27, 2021)

phill said:


> I hope that the PSU doesn't catch fire !! LOL   Althought with that amount of RGB, I'm personally.... lol
> 
> VR sounds good, not got chance to get in touch with anything gaming wise half the time.  VR kit would cost me far too much lol



I think it will just not start 1 day, hopefully not taking everything else with it.





freeagent said:


> Don't mind me, I am 43 and I still have a couple of bald spots on my cheeks, and I recently just started having to shave every 3 days. Boo.
> 
> And who didn't have a mullet, they were awesome.
> 
> ...



Im a Werewolf myself, hair grows by the eyes as I get older, 36 here lol


----------



## freeagent (Jul 27, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> I think it will just not start 1 day, hopefully not taking everything else with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! My at the time toddler used to lay in bed with us and pet my back like a kitty  My eyebrows unchecked will curl into my eyes its brutal man. And to make matters worse, my body bypassed the grey hair phase gave up and went right to white.. started on top then my beard and is now its in my chest and staying in a holding pattern there so far. But sooner or later fuel is going to run out and that holding pattern will drop.. and then I am fooked.

I'm going to look like a dirty Husky from the back if I get caught with no shorts on 


Anyway.. how bout that heat..


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2022)

Good news everyone!
The PSU that nearly killed me, tried to kill its new owner, too!
That have a silverstone 650W gold now

"Sounded like a balloon popping"


----------



## Valantar (May 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Good news everyone!
> The PSU that nearly killed me, tried to kill its new owner, too!
> That have a silverstone 650W gold now
> 
> ...


Wow, that's even more dramatic than the mosfet that exploded in my old PSU after I got my Fury X 

(in its defense, it was 7 years old at the time, and I was stress testing a 300W GPU)


----------



## Chomiq (May 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Good news everyone!
> The PSU that nearly killed me, tried to kill its new owner, too!
> That have a silverstone 650W gold now
> 
> "Sounded like a balloon popping"


No wonder:


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 4, 2022)




----------



## eidairaman1 (May 4, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> View attachment 246052



Speaking of Exploding PSUs @phill


----------



## phill (May 4, 2022)

Love it @eidairaman1 !!   

I wonder if it was as fast as the Gigabyte models.....


----------



## Bones (May 4, 2022)

I've got a big bag of 'em, need to do a few like that one day.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 5, 2022)

When I was a kid in the 1950's I had great fun blowing up capacitors from my father's parts drawers. He fixed TV's and radios as a hobby and we had racks of parts in our basement. I had a 100 foot roll of 28 gauge wire I attached small alligator clips to the leads on one end and put a toggle switch in series with a 115 volt plug on the other end.

We lived on a corner and I was small enough to be able to climb in and out of the basement windows. Night time was best for subversive activities. My father worked nights, my mother was often gone and being totally unsupervised was wonderful. I'd climb out of a window facing the street and string the wire with a capacitor attached into the middle of the street. Climb back in the window, plug it in, wait for headlights of an approaching vehicle then at the right time flip the switch then quickly pull the wiring back into the house after the cap exploded. This was before the street was paved and there weren't any street lights put in yet.

About half the time the drivers would keep going but the other half they'd stop, get out of their vehicle and try to figure out what had blown up. One night a car stopped and the red flashing lights on it lit up. It was a police car and thankfully I'd reeled all the wire back in and had the window closed by the time two cops got out with flashlights and began looking around the area. They found the spot where the cap went off but I doubt they had any clue what the scattered bits of foil were. That was the end of my blowing up capacitors adventures though.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2022)

I get the feeling that the adventurous children either end up dead, or modders


----------

